# mac won't start, gives me the kernel stop-sign



## jockereh (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, this is my big big problem..



One day, i was just doing nothing on my dear computer, starting up firefox or something, then suddenly everything stopped. I couldn't do anything. I forced-restarted the computer with the boot-button. When im trying to start it over again, i get to the white startup-screen with the apple-icon in the middle, with the loading-circle underneath it. After a while, the apple-icon changes to a grey stop sign (picture of it further down).


So, what have i tried?


Trying to boot with CD, says i can't install Mac OS, but i can go into the Disk utility, Verify Disk / Repair Disk:


Verifying volume "Macintosh HD"
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.
Invalid node structure
Invalid B-tree node size
Invalid node structure
Invalid B-tree node size
Volume check failed
Error: Filesystem verify or repair failed.




I have time machine on my external hdd, but when pressing the time machine-button after trying to start with CD, nothing happens.




When starting the computer holding down SHIFT-button, i get a white screen with black text, and a square saying 'You need to restart your computer. Hold down the Power button until it turns off, then press the Power button again." The black text in the foreground says:


panic(cpu 0 caller 0x560d25): "Unable to find driver for this platform: \"ACPI\".\n"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1504.9.37/iokit/Kernel/IOPlatformExpert.cpp:1389
Debugger called: <panic>
Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame: Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
0x508a3da8 : 0x21b510 (0x5d9514 0x508a3ddc 0x223978 0x0)
0x508a3*** : *and the same thing as the other one but with different numbers
0x508a3*** : *and the same thing as the other one but with different numbers
0x508a3*** : *and the same thing as the other one but with different numbers
0x508a3*** : *and the same thing as the other one but with different numbers
0x508a3*** : *and the same thing as the other one but with different numbers
0x508a3*** : *and the same thing as the other one but with different numbers


BSD process name corresponding to current thread: Unknown


Mac OS version:
Not yet set


Kernel version
Darwin Kernel Version 10.7.0: Sat Jan 29 15:17:16 PST 2011; root:xnu-1504.9.37~1/RELEASE_I386


System uptime in nanoseconds: 368530813




The Apple stop sign:
http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/51/1...fo.apple.com/images/kbase/106464/106464_1.gif


Ok, so i cant boot the computer with the shift key, just gives me bad error message. Nothing particular is happening while booting with the X-button and i've tried to reset PRAM.


I really don't know what to do... and my computer is from 2009, has worked pretty good (until now), and i dont have any warranty...


----------



## jockereh (Jun 19, 2011)

I've also tried to boot it with holding down cmd-s, and i just get a repeated message saying alot of stuff...


"rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: ******* (alot of numbers and letters)
waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID"2>boot-uid-media</string></dict>
Got boot device = IOService:/AppleACPIPlatformExpert/[email protected](AppleACPIPCI/[email protected]/AppleMCP79AHCI/[email protected]/[email protected]/AppleAHCIDiskDriver/IOAHCIBlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDrivers/ST9320423ASG Media/IOGUIDPartitionScheme/Customer02
BSD root: disk0s2, major 14, minor 2
hfs_swap_BTNode: record ¤0 invalid offset (0x0031)
hfs: node=0 fileID=4 volume= device=root_device
hfs_mountroot failed: 5
cannot mount root, errno= 19"


Something like that.....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What Mac do you have? One error looks like the hard drive is bad, another looks like the wrong OS version (PPC or x86) is installed. Due to the "Please restart you Mac" errors, I'm going to blame you hardware. Good to hear you use Time Machine, as what I would do if it were mine is to replace the hard drive, then install OS X, and then use the restore from Time Machine option. If it boots okay, then that was the issue. If you have the same problem, then I'd replace the RAM. If that also doesn't help, then it would be the motherboard, which Apple needs to do.


----------



## jockereh (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a macbook pro from mid 2009, 15, latest OSX and updates. So, i have to start by replacing the hard drive? And i can't get any information from it, like my old files?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you have been using Time Machine, you don't need to worry about your files, as they will be in the backup. But once you are booted from a good hard drive, you can put the old one in an enclosure and copy files from it over USB or firewire if it is still readable.


----------

